# Help, I Found A Snake In Uk..dont Know What It Is.



## gazza1690 (May 29, 2008)

HOW DO I SHOW I PIC?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

do you have a photobucket account?


----------



## gazza1690 (May 29, 2008)

no where do i get that?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket set up an account and upload the pic to it then post the link.


----------



## gazza1690 (May 29, 2008)




----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

its a normal cornsnake.


----------



## gazza1690 (May 29, 2008)

any ideas what this is and what it eats?


----------



## sahunk (Apr 1, 2007)

gazza1690 said:


> any ideas what this is and what it eats?


Its a cornsnake and probaly some ones that they have lost! it eats mice! probally fuzzys at that size!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

it eats rodents, they are native to the USA and commonly kept as pets, they are good beginner snakes and is an escaped pet.


----------



## gazza1690 (May 29, 2008)

what are fuzzys and there is no way it would be able to eat a mouse. its far to small, are they venomous?


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

they are baby mice, and no, theyre harmless!


----------



## sahunk (Apr 1, 2007)

gazza1690 said:


> what are fuzzys and there is no way it would be able to eat a mouse. its far to small, are they venomous?


its a mouse that is only a few days old! you would be suprised at how big of a food item they can eat! trust me they do eat mice ive got 2...

they arent venemous and a bite at that age wouldnt even hurt!


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

where did you find it? and also what are you keeping it in at the moment?


----------



## gazza1690 (May 29, 2008)

good job, its a bit fiesty, seems to watch everything i do but doesnt try to bite, think i need to get to pet shop and get some baby mice then. lol 

would it eat anything else? and how often should i give it a mouse?

sorry for all the questions just a newbie and dont want it to die!!


----------



## gazza1690 (May 29, 2008)

*it was in my garage, i thought it was a rubber fake snake*

it was in my garage, i thought it was a rubber fake snake and when i picker it up it started to wiggle! i basically shit myself!, its in a old tank i had for my terrapins.


----------



## sahunk (Apr 1, 2007)

gazza1690 said:


> good job, its a bit fiesty, seems to watch everything i do but doesnt try to bite, think i need to get to pet shop and get some baby mice then. lol
> 
> would it eat anything else? and how often should i give it a mouse?
> 
> sorry for all the questions just a newbie and dont want it to die!!


no problem thats what we are here for! 
lol ye ask them for fuzzys!
then you have to defrost in warm water for about 30 mins! i would feed it 1ce a week! firstly what are you keeping it in?


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

:lol2: probably best to try to find its owner as theyre probably worried about it, but if you do end up keeping it you'll need a viv/tank to house it, a heat mat and thermostat. 

They only eat once a week, so theres no big rush to get food yet. probably best to let it settle first


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

It shouldn't be fed anything other than baby mice 1 to 1.5 times its thickest body point (that's probably pinkies or very small fluffs - if you ask for those at a shop you should get frozen ones that you'll need to thaw out).

However, you should NOT attempt to feed it unless you've got the temperatures set up right for it to digest its food - it needs a warm area that is between 82 and 86 degrees fahrenheit, and a cool area that is room temperature. Most people manage this with a small heat mat which will need to be plugged into and controlled by a thermostat.

Once you've got the temperatures set up right, then you'd be looking to feed it one pinky and see how it does. If it's ok with the one after a week, offer another pinky - you're going to look at feeding once a week, for the most part.


----------



## gazza1690 (May 29, 2008)

i havent got any naighbours i live in the countryside. i will ask around but prob to no avail, its wierd how it got in my garage tho,


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

this is something I have wondered, especially in the US temperatures arnt exactly consistent as in much of nature, yet the snakes and other animals survive?


----------



## 900fireblade900 (May 25, 2008)

Fuzzys are very young mice just starting to grow fur, and yes it will eat it, as you seem to not know much about this snake or the care maybe you should find someone who can care for it until the owner is found? (hopefully)


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

In nature, animals can actively thermoregulate by moving from warmer areas to cooler - even if they have to travel feet, yards or miles to do so. They also have a much wider range of environments and surfaces to obtain the temperatures they need - a sun-warmed dark rock or a cool, damp burrow. Out in nature they have "analogue" temperature control. 

In captivity they have "digital" temperature control - distinct, discrete areas of a given set of controlled temperatures, but if one of those discrete temperature areas isn't the RIGHT one....

And when it comes to temperatures too cool for them to digest food... it's also going to be too cool for them to seek OUT food - so they're not going to be eating. In captivity, food may be offered (and thus eaten) even if it's too cool (since they're programmed to eat when food is available) ... but in the wild, food won't be available to them if it's too cold for them to digest it.


----------



## gazza1690 (May 29, 2008)




----------



## gazza1690 (May 29, 2008)

would this be ideal for temporary use?


----------



## gazza1690 (May 29, 2008)

900fireblade900 said:


> Fuzzys are very young mice just starting to grow fur, and yes it will eat it, as you seem to not know much about this snake or the care maybe you should find someone who can care for it until the owner is found? (hopefully)


we all got to start off some time


----------



## damadwan (Mar 7, 2008)

hi gaz that looks ok you also need a hidey hole for the snake just something the snake can get in and hide that will do:2thumb:


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

900fireblade900 said:


> Fuzzys are very young mice just starting to grow fur, and yes it will eat it, as you seem to not know much about this snake or the care maybe you should find someone who can care for it until the owner is found? (hopefully)


corns are great starter snakes, so no reason why he shouldnt look after it himself if hes prepared to care for it properly: victory:


----------



## gazza1690 (May 29, 2008)

emma_fyfe said:


> corns are great starter snakes, so no reason why he shouldnt look after it himself if hes prepared to care for it properly: victory:



thank you for your help, so its def not venomous, im in the army and have seen what snake bites can do when i done jungle training! lol


----------



## 900fireblade900 (May 25, 2008)

emma_fyfe said:


> corns are great starter snakes, so no reason why he shouldnt look after it himself if hes prepared to care for it properly: victory:


Not a problem for him to look after it, but i would be gutted if i lost one of mine and someone found it and no attempt was made to try to find the owner thats all.


----------



## gazza1690 (May 29, 2008)

900fireblade900 said:


> Not a problem for him to look after it, but i would be gutted if i lost one of mine and someone found it and no attempt was made to try to find the owner thats all.


i understand where your coming from, 

i will put a poster round the local shops!


----------



## daniels.o (Apr 30, 2007)

thats awesome... i love things like this, well looks like youre pretty intersted, so no reason to doubt that you'll look after it... um you need a temp gradient, so hot (85-8) at one end and cooler at the other, and a hide in each of the temps... are you heating it by lamp or by a heat mat... to be honest if you ask at your pet shop, it would be much easier and quicker to find out that way... GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## amy101 (Jul 9, 2007)

what that substrate its on?


----------



## 900fireblade900 (May 25, 2008)

gazza1690 said:


> i understand where your coming from,
> 
> i will put a poster round the local shops!


Thats great mate, hope you have lots of fun with it, they are lovely snakes, mines trate is to escape....:lol2:


----------



## gazza1690 (May 29, 2008)

ive just stuck some saw dust in for the mean time untill i find something more suitable,

hes a little bit angry i think, stuck my hand in and he tried to bite it. would a cornsnake bite have any effect?

i think ill just leave him to settle for a bit then tommorrow im off to the pet shop to get a few things for it! 

so any suggestions of everything ill need would be good!

many thanks gazz


----------



## 900fireblade900 (May 25, 2008)

Bite wont do you any harm :lol2: just make you jump and be a bit sore have you named it yet?


----------



## gazza1690 (May 29, 2008)

900fireblade900 said:


> Bite wont do you any harm :lol2: just make you jump and be a bit sore have you named it yet?


:lol2: yeah made me jump half way across the room! 

no haven't named him yet, don't want to get to close for the meantime until i can find the owner but ill give it a week to see if anyone shows up, if not i got myself a cool pet! lol


----------



## 900fireblade900 (May 25, 2008)

gazza1690 said:


> :lol2: yeah made me jump half way across the room!
> 
> no haven't named him yet, don't want to get to close for the meantime until i can find the owner but ill give it a week to see if anyone shows up, if not i got myself a cool pet! lol


Yup once you have one.......you will get more...:lol2: My cali king went for me again today but the stupid thing bit itself instead...ha ha :lol2:


----------



## -matty-b- (Dec 13, 2007)

i didnt think they were allowed on wood shavings???

please correct me if im wrong: victory:


----------



## jamie-c (Nov 16, 2007)

gazza1690 said:


> ive just stuck some saw dust in for the mean time untill i find something more suitable,
> 
> hes a little bit angry i think, stuck my hand in and he tried to bite it. would a cornsnake bite have any effect?
> 
> ...


 a heat mat about 11"x11" will do and a thermostat (on/off type) and a thermometer pref a digi one as they are more accurate.
and i would put some loo rolls in the tank for it to hide in.
two in the warm end and two in the cold end.

and another thing i would do is try and cover the sides and back of the tank with something like paper as it will feel more safe.


----------



## jamie-c (Nov 16, 2007)

-matty-b- said:


> i didnt think they were allowed on wood shavings???
> 
> please correct me if im wrong: victory:


i think its pine they cant go on as its toxic to snakes


----------



## gazza1690 (May 29, 2008)

-matty-b- said:


> i didnt think they were allowed on wood shavings???
> 
> please correct me if im wrong: victory:


are u sure? going to change it now any ideas what i should put in its place?


----------



## jamie-c (Nov 16, 2007)

gazza1690 said:


> are u sure? going to change it now any ideas what i should put in its place?


i used to keep a black rat snake on wood shavings for years and had no probs


----------



## -matty-b- (Dec 13, 2007)

jamie-c said:


> i used to keep a black rat snake on wood shavings for years and had no probs


i thought the wood shavings were pine???


----------



## jamie-c (Nov 16, 2007)

-matty-b- said:


> i thought the wood shavings were pine???


im not too sure if it is pine thats toxic.

if your worried just put news paper in the tank it will be fine on that


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

jamie-c said:


> im not too sure if it is pine thats toxic.
> 
> if your worried just put news paper in the tank it will be fine on that


Yes, pine is toxic - it gives off phenols that are harmful to the lung of a snake.

If they're rodent "wood shavings" they're pine.

I'd second the recommendation of newspaper or paper towels.


----------



## -matty-b- (Dec 13, 2007)

:2thumb:


----------



## pied pythons (Jan 18, 2008)

Just to make it a little clearer (so many posts can get confusing!)...when you go to the pet shop you will need the following:


 Pulse Proportionate Thermostat (dont let the shop tell you it is okay to run a heat mat without one!)
 Heat Mat (big/small enough to only cover one end of the tank)
 Hide Box x 2 (one at the cold end, one at the hot; so the snake doesnt have to choose between safety and temperature)
 Water dish,
 Fuzzies (will come frozen; if you buy a number in you wont have to worry about rushing out to get more once they run low; as some may be wasted if he decides not to eat at first),
 Thermometer & Hygrometer x2 each (these need to be placed at snake level - one of each at each end of the viv)
Remember to place the sensor from the stat directly on the heat source so that the temp set on the stat dial is actually the temperature produced.

You can use a small dish etc for a waterbowl; and a cardboard box etc for hides. Obviously these will need to be changed if soiled. We use small seedling trays for hides.

The humidity levels in the viv need to range from 50% - 70% and can be altered by moving the water bowl closer to the heat and vise versa. This will allow the water to evaporate faster/slower and thus increase/decrease the number of water particles in the air (humidity level). This can be measured on the hygrometers.

Leave the corn to settle in for a week before any handling or feeding. 

think that covers most things; anyone feel free to add as necessary.


----------



## gazza1690 (May 29, 2008)

THANKS MATTY-B, YOU SAVED MY NEW SNAKE!!!!!

FOUND THIS THREAD ON WEB

*Substrate:* Substrate is always a topic up for debate. No substrate is truly the right one. If you're looking for cheap and easy, go with newspapers or paper towels. If you're looking to setup a display for your corn snakes, use some kind of wood chips. I use cypress mulch for most of my reptiles but you can use repti-bark or even wood shavings, so long as the wood shavings aren't fir, pine or cedar. All of those wood shavings have chemicals that are poisonous to animals. If you want to use wood shavings, your safest bet is to go with aspen.


----------



## jamie-c (Nov 16, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> Yes, pine is toxic - it gives off phenols that are harmful to the lung of a snake.
> 
> If they're rodent "wood shavings" they're pine.
> 
> I'd second the recommendation of newspaper or paper towels.


thought it was pine thanks for that.


----------



## -matty-b- (Dec 13, 2007)

its fine:2thumb:

others would have said anyway probs.


----------



## gazza1690 (May 29, 2008)

i dont know what the shavings are so ive taking them out just incase :notworthy:

sorry for being a doughnut guys :bash: :lol2:


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

gazza1690 said:


> i dont know what the shavings are so ive taking them out just incase :notworthy:
> 
> sorry for being a doughnut guys :bash: :lol2:


Dont worry, i used newspaper!
So what have you got so far, set up wise?


----------



## gazza1690 (May 29, 2008)

well ive got tank

a bit of a log.
heat mat.
newspaper.
stick on thermomater (prob no use)

and a few stones for it to hide


----------



## julseypart (May 16, 2008)

carolina corn snake or motley! i have one! :2thumb:


----------



## jamie-c (Nov 16, 2007)

gazza1690 said:


> well ive got tank
> 
> a bit of a log.
> heat mat.
> ...


thermostat???????????

other wise you can risk burning your snake


----------



## gazza1690 (May 29, 2008)

jamie-c said:


> thermostat???????????
> 
> other wise you can risk burning your snake


yes i realized that, ive got it turned off until i get the thermostat, to late to go to pet shop! thanks


----------



## Ghostface (May 31, 2007)

Wrap some paper around the back and sides of his tank, newspaper will be fine, just while he's settling in to make him feel extra secure.

Good on ya for taking it in and asking for advice : victory:


----------



## gazza1690 (May 29, 2008)

Ghostface said:


> Wrap some paper around the back and sides of his tank, newspaper will be fine, just while he's settling in to make him feel extra secure.
> 
> Good on ya for taking it in and asking for advice : victory:


will do thanks


----------



## badboiboom (Oct 22, 2007)

do you have a picture of the setup? as i couldnt see the other one


----------



## dragonwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi Gaz, I keep my snow corn with repti bark. He seems to love it burrowing down and it also helps when he sheds. Nice to know your gonna keep him if you can't find origional owner. If you eva want to get rid of him give me a shout :lol2: I love corn snakes. :2thumb:


----------



## gazza1690 (May 29, 2008)

heres my temp setup, do you think this will do untill tomorrow? havent got heat mat in as i havent got a thermostat, put old fish log in a newspaper for him to hide in!


----------



## Ghostface (May 31, 2007)

That looks good for now : victory: as long as the room he's in isn't too cold - then he'll be fine with no heat until tomorrow. 

Has he got a little water dish somewhere in there?


----------



## gazza1690 (May 29, 2008)

Ghostface said:


> That looks good for now : victory: as long as the room he's in isn't too cold - then he'll be fine with no heat until tomorrow.
> 
> Has he got a little water dish somewhere in there?


yes hes got it behind the stones on the right as you look at it, i put up a 3d cover round the side and back of the tank instead of newspaper, looks ok but will def go to pet shop and get the prop stuff tomorrow then will post new photo!:mf_dribble:


----------



## -matty-b- (Dec 13, 2007)

gazza1690 said:


> yes hes got it behind the stones on the right as you look at it, i put up a 3d cover round the side and back of the tank instead of newspaper, looks ok but will def go to pet shop and get the prop stuff tomorrow then will post new photo!:mf_dribble:


looking good for know:2thumb:


----------



## gazza1690 (May 29, 2008)

nice 1,

thanks for everyones help just didnt want the poor thing to die!

(just happy i didnt find a big f*****g spider, they scare the crap outta me):lol2:


----------



## 900fireblade900 (May 25, 2008)

gazza1690 said:


> nice 1,
> 
> thanks for everyones help just didnt want the poor thing to die!
> 
> (just happy i didnt find a big f*****g spider, they scare the crap outta me):lol2:


:lol2:how tempting to post a pict of my big birdeater here for you...:lol2:


----------



## gazza1690 (May 29, 2008)

900fireblade900 said:


> :lol2:how tempting to post a pict of my big birdeater here for you...:lol2:


:lol2: love reptiles hate spiders, when i was out in iraq one of my friends woke up to find a camel spider eating a chunk out of his arm, horrible creatures!:lol2:


----------



## 900fireblade900 (May 25, 2008)

gazza1690 said:


> :lol2: love reptiles hate spiders, when i was out in iraq one of my friends woke up to find a camel spider eating a chunk out of his arm, horrible creatures!:lol2:


ugh not nice, here are my 2 "orrible" creatures :lol2: well i think they are cute.....


----------



## gazza1690 (May 29, 2008)

wow, do they bite? i run away from garden spiders id av a heart attack if i seen that


----------



## 900fireblade900 (May 25, 2008)

Well........yes they can do :lol2: not had the pleasure as yet :whistling2: should have seen the black one go for the dead mouse i fed it a couple of days ago, it missed the first time and i heard its fangs hit the tweezers....... hmmmm cant wait to hold it though, nice and furry :lol2:


----------



## gazza1690 (May 29, 2008)

:lol2: sweet, why cant u hold it? or is that a stupid question


----------



## SamH (Aug 25, 2007)

Nice one for putting together a set up for the corn snake!! :2thumb:

Snakes make great pets and i'm sure the corn will settle down eventually. I bet you want to keep it for good now :lol2:

So how far are you from another house or building? its amazing how its managed to 'slither' all that way to your garage lol


----------



## 900fireblade900 (May 25, 2008)

gazza1690 said:


> :lol2: sweet, why cant u hold it? or is that a stupid question


Just not plucked up ther courage yet thats all :lol2: will post pict when i have done it.
How you getting on with your snake?


----------



## sallyconyers (Mar 21, 2008)

No they are not venomous and are usually friendly but are well known as escape artists. You should ask your neighbours if they have lost it or put an advertisement in your local pet shop. Fuzzies are baby mice - if you are going to feed it use tweezers. You really need to put it somewhere warm as they require heat to survive - around 25 - 30 degrees is best.
Good luck finding the owner :2thumb:.
Sally


----------



## madman2 (Mar 11, 2008)

mind there it has been warm before these wet days also the farmers are cutting at the mo so grass and sun heat + bacteria they would have easily found a warm clump of cut grass and slept during the day and ventured off!!! BUT this is bizzare in fact i would say high rare in the countryside!!! congrats if i wher you id name it LUCKY!!!


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

you've done great! and you are so lucky to have a corn wandering around your garage, wish one would come to mine!lol! hope everythings going ok for you!


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

can i ask where you are in the country then people maybe able to help you with good shops and the like


----------



## evilangel (Jul 7, 2007)

*Mmmm*



gazza1690 said:


> thank you for your help, so its def not venomous, im in the army and have seen what snake bites can do when i done jungle training! lol


Certainly strange, living in the countryside with no neighbours, raises the question of where did it come from??? If someone released iit into the wild it would be unlikely in this climate it would survive, but you never know:whistling2:


----------



## Ghostface (May 31, 2007)

evilangel said:


> Certainly strange, living in the countryside with no neighbours, raises the question of where did it come from??? If someone released iit into the wild it would be unlikely in this climate it would survive, but you never know:whistling2:


So what exactly is it that you're trying to say? 

Living in the country doesn't mean living in a hut in the middle of nowhere. Corns are hardy snakes, you'd be suprised at what conditions they can survive in. Where they're natively from, it can get very cold - colder than what it's been in the UK lately, so it is very much possible for a corn to survive.


----------



## akuma 天 (Apr 15, 2008)

Jammy bugger finding a snake.

Do you have it properly housed yet i.e. in a viv with lamp or mat?

If not let me know as I'll have a 2ft viv going really cheap in the next few weeks once I move house.


----------



## Sassy Snake (Apr 17, 2008)

Have read through your thread and I would like to congratulate you on your find and give you a pat on the back for not getting rid of him/her.

I believe in rescues/rehoming of snakes.

Well done and I hope you do find the owner or keep him/her for yourself.

:no1::2thumb:


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/newbie-advice/112026-how-house-your-first-snake.html - theres a thread here aswell


----------



## Youngy (May 19, 2008)

Thats a hypo normal corn i would say, do some research and take it to your local pet shop to sort things out


----------



## pied pythons (Jan 18, 2008)

just a quick note; do not take the corn to any petshop.

At the moment, all it needs is to be left well alone and settle. It has been without heat for at least a couple of days, perhaps a number more. It is no doubt stressed and taking it to a petshop for no reason wouldn't achieve anything.

Theres absolutely no point in carting the little thing around. A petshop or reptile shop wont be able to 'sort things out' for you. The only thing a petshop will be able to do is supply you with the equipment you need. Unless of course you were wanting to give it to a reptile shop; which you aren't.

P.s - a corn is either a hypo or a normal, it cant be both. Hypo is short for hypomelanistic - less melanin. Therefore it is different to a normal corn (which has normal melanin 'levels'). Just thought I would mention that.

hope all goes well


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

The best way to find the owner is to contact your local paper. Tell them you would like an article put in about how you have found a non-native snake and would like to reunite it with the rightful owner. DON'T let them photograph it, for the simple reason that anyone could claim it to be theirs!! Keep it simple, just that it is a non-native snake. The true owner will be able to tell you what it is, and how big, so you can be certain you are speaking to the true owner.

It may be, though, that it is not an escaped pet! I am aware of an area in Essex where hatchling corns, still with an umbilical cord, have been taken into a rescue centre. In that state they can only have just hatched, showing that there is at least one breeding group in the wild.


----------



## evilangel (Jul 7, 2007)

*???*



Ghostface said:


> So what exactly is it that you're trying to say?
> 
> Living in the country doesn't mean living in a hut in the middle of nowhere. Corns are hardy snakes, you'd be suprised at what conditions they can survive in. Where they're natively from, it can get very cold - colder than what it's been in the UK lately, so it is very much possible for a corn to survive.


what was i trying to say? Exactly what i said! Wasnt arguing just curious to how it got there and how it survived. An entirely viable question i thought.


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

Personally if i was in your step, i would use a RUB, "Realy usefull box", put a hide in it, some holes of course, a heat mat on a stat to keep tempreture. 

:2thumb: good lukc little snake


----------



## Ghostface (May 31, 2007)

evilangel said:


> what was i trying to say? Exactly what i said! Wasnt arguing just curious to how it got there and how it survived. An entirely viable question i thought.


It was  it just came across as though you were questioning the OP on how he _really_ came across the snake, that's all. Anyway oo:

Any news Gazza? Did you manage to get what you needed today?


----------



## rantasam (Nov 28, 2006)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/newbie-advice/112026-how-house-your-first-snake.html

: victory:


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

too late rantasam :razz: done it already


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

evilangel said:


> Certainly strange, living in the countryside with no neighbours, raises the question of where did it come from??? If someone released iit into the wild it would be unlikely in this climate it would survive, but you never know:whistling2:


As I said in my earlier reply, they have bred in the wild in the UK.


----------



## gazza1690 (May 29, 2008)

hey all

went round to the nearest neighbours houses today without any luck, then put poster on local shop window! will just have to wait and see for now!

so i thought id take myself to the pet shop and spend some money on the poor bugger,

purchased:

1 x 30x30x30 glass terrarium (pet store reccommended)
1 x bag of wood chippings (non toxic)
1 x heatmat
1 x hidyhole thing
4 x pinky mice (fluffys looked far too big for the the little man to handle)

have ordered a thermostat and light as went to several pet stores without any luck so hopefully get it tomorrow

will post pic of setup as soon as camera charges so u guys can tell me to rectify all problems


----------



## gazza1690 (May 29, 2008)

how do i feed him?

do i just throw the mouse in or do i have to make him notice it?


----------



## SamH (Aug 25, 2007)

gazza1690 said:


> how do i feed him?
> 
> do i just throw the mouse in or do i have to make him notice it?


I'd try just placing it somewhere in its tank and if it dosn't eat it overnight, give it a few more days and just sort of dangle the mouse in front of the snake (on some tongues of course lol) and see if it takes it. Dont worry if it dosn't eat for a while though... they can live long periods without eating


----------



## SamH (Aug 25, 2007)

Also, if the stat dosn't arrive in the next couple of days, i recommend placing the heat mat under 1 end of the viv, but just slightly rise the tank so it dosn't overheat. It will move to the cool end if it gets too hot anyway :no1:


----------



## gazza1690 (May 29, 2008)

SamH said:


> Also, if the stat dosn't arrive in the next couple of days, i recommend placing the heat mat under 1 end of the viv, but just slightly rise the tank so it dosn't overheat. It will move to the cool end if it gets too hot anyway :no1:


does the heat mat need to go in the tank or under it? always confuses me? ive put plenty of wood chippings in so he wont get to hot


----------



## SamH (Aug 25, 2007)

gazza1690 said:


> does the heat mat need to go in the tank or under it? always confuses me? ive put plenty of wood chippings in so he wont get to hot


With it being a glass viv, i'd just put it underneith the viv on the outside. Just watch the temps whilst your waiting for the thermostat... i cant see it getting too hot though to be honest like you said. Aslong as there is a cool end you will be fine:2thumb:


----------



## gazza1690 (May 29, 2008)

cool, thanks

hes still a very aggressive little fella, every time i put my hand in he watches and then goes for it!:lol2:

do you reckon it will come round to me? and is there any side effects from a corn snake bite?


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

corns arent poisonous, at that size its just the shock of them striking you! dont think he could even break ypour skin. more like a peck on the hand really. poor thing is probably scared, but if he is watching you then thats good, he is aware of whats going on. good luck with him.


----------



## gazza1690 (May 29, 2008)

thanks

i just hope u guys are right about it being a corn snake cause if i stick my hand in there and get a nasty bite im going to be a little pissed off!!:lol2::lol2:


----------



## sarahjames (Sep 2, 2007)

Hey where abouts do you live gazza???


----------



## gazza1690 (May 29, 2008)

sarahjames said:


> Hey where abouts do you live gazza???


northern ireland
county antrim! :2thumb:


----------



## 7109 (Jan 6, 2008)

No gazza a corn snake bite doesnt hurt mate i work with the little buggers all day and ive never had a reaction from ones bite, you see corn snake teeth are quite delicate i think it would do them more harm than your self. i would also like to say i wouldnt feed your snake unless it has heat other wise it may have a problem digesting its food? if your stat hasnt arrived get some thinish cardboard and put it over half way then watch the temps atleast it wouldnt give alot of heat or actual contact through glass if you get what i mean mate?


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

You will find that he will be more aggressive purely because he has been in the wild. I captured an adult corn that had been loose for over a year, it was without doubt the most aggressive, evil snake I have had the misfortune to deal with!!! When I traced the owners, it turned out that the snake had been extremely calm, and was a family pet before escaping! Goes to show how different snakes are when kept as a pet to those which have had to survive in the wild.

Yours will tame down, as it is a baby, just takes time and patience. I would avoid handling too much until it has fed and settled in, then just handle for a few minutes a day. He will bite you, but it won't hurt, it is more the shock than actual pain. In fact he won't even be able to break the skin!!

In terms of the light, if you are using a heat mat then to be honest you don't really need a light as well. They don't need UV etc, and any bulb you use will produce heat.


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

gazza1690 said:


> it was in my garage, i thought it was a rubber fake snake and when i picker it up it started to wiggle! i basically shit myself!, its in a old tank i had for my terrapins.


I know this is a serious thread and you have required a lot of serious help and advice (and excellent advice has been given already) but that is the funniest thing I've heard in a long time. :lol2:

I think that would give anyone a shock! I was reading the first few posts with intense interest then read that and spat juice everywhere.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

This baby could be striking at you coz hes hungry:whistling2:


----------



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

Yeh, warm up a pinky and see if he eats!


----------



## rantasam (Nov 28, 2006)

Andy b 1 said:


> too late rantasam :razz: done it already


That'll teach me to read the whole thread!


----------



## gazza1690 (May 29, 2008)

hey all put water change in today and guess what?

the little shit bit me, and wouldnt let go! i was runnin found my house with a snake attached to my finger!:lol2: it bled for a while but has stopped now, just very tingly atm

is this normal? (the tingly feeling?)


----------



## evilangel (Jul 7, 2007)

*ouch!*



gazza1690 said:


> hey all put water change in today and guess what?
> 
> the little shit bit me, and wouldnt let go! i was runnin found my house with a snake attached to my finger!:lol2: it bled for a while but has stopped now, just very tingly atm
> 
> is this normal? (the tingly feeling?)


lol! well at least its over and done with now! The aniticiaption of a bite it worse than the bite itself! It is defo a corn and the tingly feeling isnt any venom dont worry!  Good luck with your new pet mate you seem to have done everything you can for it to be happy: victory:


----------



## dragonwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Yeah it'll tingle for a bit, just run it under cold water tap and use some antibacterial cream/gel :lol2: Sounds like he's hungry though. good luck


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

I would put the heat mat on one SIDE of the tank, taped to the glass. This will allow him to get close to it to warm, but will not cause a huge heat buildup in the vivarium. UNTIL you can get a thermostat. 

And then i would offer a pinkie with tweesers to the snake and see what he does. If he doesnt take it (unlikely, given what you have said) then leave it overnight. It is far better to do it this way, than to leave it first since pinkies go "off" very fast and by morning it will be pretty foul.


----------



## gazza1690 (May 29, 2008)

evilangel said:


> lol! well at least its over and done with now! The aniticiaption of a bite it worse than the bite itself! It is defo a corn and the tingly feeling isnt any venom dont worry!  Good luck with your new pet mate you seem to have done everything you can for it to be happy: victory:


your right about the anticipation bit, lol hopefully hell come round to me and stop BLOODY biting! :lol2: 

in saying that, just becuase he bites dont mean i wont look after it.


----------



## gazza1690 (May 29, 2008)

darkdan99 said:


> I would put the heat mat on one SIDE of the tank, taped to the glass. This will allow him to get close to it to warm, but will not cause a huge heat buildup in the vivarium. UNTIL you can get a thermostat.
> 
> And then i would offer a pinkie with tweesers to the snake and see what he does. If he doesnt take it (unlikely, given what you have said) then leave it overnight. It is far better to do it this way, than to leave it first since pinkies go "off" very fast and by morning it will be pretty foul.


ive put heat mat under half the tank so that 1 bit is warm and the other cool, i check it every few hours to make sure temp aint to high and the wood chippings aint too hot

still no luck with the feeding, hes aware of the mouse but seems more interested in hiding, think i need to let him settle for a bit and keep trying to offer him the food


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

I am Honestly AMAZED by the amount of crap stated in this thread. We have a total novice (all due respect) asking advice on a snake he found, so with no prior knowledge, and he has basically been told a lot of crap and conflicting advice. Some of the advice could lead to illness, death or injury to the snake! Here are a few quotes of what i am saying. I know it is an open forum, but if you don't know, then it is much better to post nothing than to post a guess. 

The guess not only makes you look a fool, but it could cause harm, stress or death to the snake. 



ladybird said:


> Yeh, warm up a pinky and see if he eats!


*Feeding it before it has had a week or so to settle, and before it has proper temperatures could cause the snake to regurgitate the food and become ill from it. In a weakened state, as it probably is, the stress on its system, physically and mentally may kill the snake. *


SamH said:


> I'd try just placing it somewhere in its tank and if it dosn't eat it overnight,


*You should offer first with tongs so you can check that it is eating properly, and give it a "fresher" food item. Leaving it in the vivarium should be choice two. *



SamH said:


> Also, if the stat dosn't arrive in the next couple of days, i recommend placing the heat mat under 1 end of the viv, but just slightly rise the tank so it dosn't overheat. It will move to the cool end if it gets too hot anyway :no1:


*Placing an unstated mat under a vivarium is a sure fire way to disaster. If there is no stat available then place it on the SIDE WALL on the outside so that the heat is less intense and widespread, until the stat arrives. *



Youngy said:


> Thats a hypo normal corn i would say, do some research and take it to your local pet shop to sort things out


*Corns cannot be "hypo normal" as said, and taking it to a pet shop will just cause stress to the animal. The last thing it needs is to be driven miles in a situation where it is already stressed etc . *



sallyconyers said:


> You really need to put it somewhere warm as they require heat to survive - around 25 - 30 degrees is best.
> Good luck finding the owner :2thumb:.
> Sally


*"around 25-30" IS NOT BEST at all, there should be a gradient including BOTH 25 and 30 degrees (C) at each end. *



jamie-c said:


> i used to keep a black rat snake on wood shavings for years and had no probs


*Well done, you kept a snake on a substrate damaging it's lungs for years and you probably led it to an early grave. Pine shavings effect reptile lungs in a similar way to smoking does to humans. You wouldn't breath 20 **** a day into a vivarium so don't put pine in there. Just because you did it it doesn't mean it is right. *


daniels.o said:


> to be honest if you ask at your pet shop, it would be much easier and quicker to find out that way... GOOD LUCK!!!!


*Personally i would say that this forum is a better place to ask than a pet shop due to the huge number of talented and experienced, (some expert) members here. Pet shops will often give wrong advice or "bent" advice to make a bigger sale. Although seeing the amount of crap, as posted here, i am wondering....*



sahunk said:


> Its a cornsnake and probaly some ones that they have lost! it eats mice! probally fuzzys at that size!


*The snake looks to small to me to eat fuzzies, and none the less giving a specific food size is wrong since there is no scale. The OP rightly bought pinkies. No thanks to you. *


Now i haven't said this to get at people or piss people off, i am making what i see to be a valid point about incorrect advice, in the hope that the people at fault will think before spewing crap again!

Dan


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

I would still reccomend placing the heat on the side of the vivarium, it will still do the job but in a safer way. 

AS for the feeding, i would reccomend leaving it at least one week before offering, since it has had the stress of capture, and then 3 differnt homes while in your care in less than 2 days. 

It will need to calm down before it feels comfortable to eat.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Oooh dan, who's a mardy person today?!

I agree with what you've said... but also think some of the stuff was just worded wrong (like the 25-30 thing). 

Also, you still effin blocked me on msn?!?!


----------



## gazza1690 (May 29, 2008)

darkdan99 said:


> I would still reccomend placing the heat on the side of the vivarium, it will still do the job but in a safer way.
> 
> AS for the feeding, i would reccomend leaving it at least one week before offering, since it has had the stress of capture, and then 3 differnt homes while in your care in less than 2 days.
> 
> It will need to calm down before it feels comfortable to eat.


Thanks darkdan uve been more than helpfull. :2thumb:


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

AshMashMash said:


> Oooh dan, who's a mardy person today?!
> 
> I agree with what you've said... but also think some of the stuff was just worded wrong (like the 25-30 thing).
> 
> Also, you still effin blocked me on msn?!?!


 
I'm actually in a great mood, its just wrong advice like this really really gets on my nerves because ultimatly it is the animals that suffer.


----------



## gazza1690 (May 29, 2008)

*thanks for help, new setup photos*


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

if that is the actual snake on the side of the water dish, then that food item is WAY to big for it..

needs a pinkie.. not a fuzzy...

N


----------



## Henhead (Sep 28, 2007)

From the overhead picture it looks like a crawler/hopper to me. Either way, it way to BIG for him. 

You need to go to the pet shop and ask for some pinkie mice, they are a few cm in length and are hairless baby mice (days old) pic below


----------



## strongboW (Dec 12, 2007)

Yeah Defo Pinkies i just cant belive how it ended in ur garage at that size as u live near no one :S

Oh well like said before get pinkies and feed once a week until say 5-6 weeks then try evry 5 days mate.. until big enough for fuzzies..

One more thinkg if i am not correct please correct me

but feed on kitchen roll as if ut injests the substarate it can cause inpact wich can alos cause death mate.. has your thermostat come yet?

Good Luck.


----------



## milly (Dec 25, 2007)

also i think you should remove the sticker from the water bowel as the gum may reliease toxins.


----------



## jamie-c (Nov 16, 2007)

> *Well done, you kept a snake on a substrate damaging it's lungs for years and you probably led it to an early grave. Pine shavings effect reptile lungs in a similar way to smoking does to humans. You wouldn't breath 20 **** a day into a vivarium so don't put pine in there. Just because you did it it doesn't mean it is right. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea well done me not.

as stated after that post i was a beginner when i had my rat with no internet but loads of books.

i stated that after realising it was pine i owned up to my mistake.

and for your info she is still alive at 14 years old and still chewing on my friends hand 

helps if you read all posts and not pick out the odd few 

nuff said from me


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

this might help with the size thing..

you want one, basically, before it gets hair.. and looks pink..









N


----------



## gazza1690 (May 29, 2008)

they are pinkies, not fuzzys i made sure of it. trust me the fuzzys the pet shop had were alot bigger.


----------



## mcrickydiva (Mar 4, 2007)

that definatly isnt a pinkie. 
it looks like it has some hair on it for a starters, i would go back to the petshop and ask for pinkies...theres no way that snake will be able to munch on that...
good luck with him/her tho


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

That mouse is about twice the size of any pink I've ever seen or had born here - and it does have hair.

A pinky mouse is naked, reddish-pink and might fit on your thumbnail.


----------



## Henhead (Sep 28, 2007)

Could be a mutant pinkie :devil:

He may of said it was a pinkie because he never had any and wanted a sale, but unfortunately that is no pinkie.

Is there any other pet shops you could try, or go back and say that was way to big and do you have any thing a lot smaller.

The corn unfortunately wont eat that


----------



## SamH (Aug 25, 2007)

darkdan99 said:


> I am Honestly AMAZED by the amount of crap stated in this thread. We have a total novice (all due respect) asking advice on a snake he found, so with no prior knowledge, and he has basically been told a lot of crap and conflicting advice. Some of the advice could lead to illness, death or injury to the snake! Here are a few quotes of what i am saying. I know it is an open forum, but if you don't know, then it is much better to post nothing than to post a guess.
> 
> The guess not only makes you look a fool, but it could cause harm, stress or death to the snake.
> 
> ...


Christ, sorry mum.


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

thats a fuzzie

you need 1 or 2 pinky mice about half the size of that


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

pinky ^


----------



## exoticpetkeeper (May 30, 2007)

Andy b 1 said:


> pinky ^


u better write that the pinky is in the middle :lol2:


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

yeah the pinky is in the middle ^


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

gazza1690 said:


> they are pinkies, not fuzzys i made sure of it. trust me the fuzzys the pet shop had were alot bigger.


if the mouse in the pic, is the one in real life then "trust me" as a keeper and breeder of some 750-1000 rodents.. that, my friend, is NOT a pinkie..

N


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

this is an enlargement from your pic, with an add in of what should be there.

it needs to be about half the size.. and PINK..










N


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

Nerys said:


> if the mouse in the pic, is the one in real life then "trust me" as a keeper and breeder of some 750-1000 rodents.. that, my friend, is NOT a pinkie..
> 
> N


Looks a hell of alot like a pinky to me....

What makes it not a pinkie?

and if anyone is thinking of saying because pinkys are not long thin and made of wood or pinkys do not have a president on them and are not made of paper........ dont bother :lol2:


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

Nerys said:


> this is an enlargement from your pic, with an add in of what should be there.
> 
> it needs to be about half the size.. and PINK..
> 
> ...


I think you are meant to take the stickers of before adding water :whistling2:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

becasue 

a) its too big
b) it shows too much limb development
c) it has fur

tbh, pretty easy and simple when you see hundreds a month..

Nerys


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

retri said:


> I think you are meant to take the stickers of before adding water :whistling2:


no shit sherlock... *sigh*

this was the picture the poster who found the snake added.. a few pages back.. i think someone has already commented to say about the label..

N


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

ok, was looking at the wrong pic, thought you were talking about the pic with the pencil and dollar in it. :blush:


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

Nerys said:


> no shit sherlock... *sigh*
> 
> this was the picture the poster who found the snake added.. a few pages back.. i think someone has already commented to say about the label..
> 
> N


my god I was only jesting.....


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

*grins*

i did wonder i must admit... lol..

N


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

retri said:


> my god I was only jesting.....


yeah, it was when i saw that, i realised you might have missed the pic he posted, lol, so i nabbed it as a screen shot and edited it, the pinkie i added is the one from the bank note shot, but flipped back to front

N


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Bout ye GazzaBattleoftheBoyne, where abouts in Co.Antrim ye from?


----------



## gazza1690 (May 29, 2008)

ok went to shop and got PINKIES!!!!, went to feed him and left the tank open untill i changed his water went back to discover HE WASNT BLOODY THERE. After 5 or so mins of searching i found him........stupid bugger had gotten itself stuck to duck tape...took me ages to try and peel him off without hurting him but hes ok thank god. :bash:

note to self: DONT LEAVE TANK OPEN!:lol2:


----------



## milly (Dec 25, 2007)

yep snakes are the best kind of escape artists i know. lol


----------



## daniels.o (Apr 30, 2007)

darkdan99 said:


> I know it is an open forum, but if you don't know, then it is much better to post nothing than to post a guess.
> 
> The guess not only makes you look a fool, but it could cause harm, stress or death to the snake.
> 
> ...


i'm pretty sure asking advise isnt going to kill the snake......


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

You want to feed it a pinky which is very small and pink with no fur... take Nerys advice as she knows her stuff...:2thumb::no1:


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

or cut the fluffs into smaller piece's lol


----------



## Nofeet (May 22, 2008)

Fuzzy's are small mice that have only just got some fur:welcome:.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

weelad said:


> or cut the fluffs into smaller piece's lol


What???

It is highly unlikely to willingly take chopped up lumps of mouse meat!!

All it needs is a pink, as has been firmly established.


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

yeah it might do ian


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

ian14 said:


> What???
> 
> It is highly unlikely to willingly take chopped up lumps of mouse meat!!
> 
> All it needs is a pink, as has been firmly established.


why would it not take chopped up fluffs lol .. he may aswell put the fluffs he bought too use

chopping them up would only make it smell stronger ..its not like its going too look at it and go ewwwww its insides are hanging out lol


----------



## TianRunty (Apr 15, 2008)

sheesh that snake is tiny! :flrt: i miss my lot being that small but no wonder you thought it could be fake!! I'm wondering if there is the chance that it hatched near by, you might end up with more visitors! lol
well done on taking the little one in and also on coming to a forum for advice! always better to get more than one or two people to tell you how to do something that way you can miss out what is the wrong advice, or at least have a better chance of doing so.
I hope it continues to do well and it settles in quick for your hands sake lol


----------

